# Which do you prefer? NITRO OR ELECTRIC?



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

just wondering what everyone out there likes. i personally prefer electric for both bashing and racing. i tried to get into nitro for bashing for a couple of years, but id get so mad at nitro that i finally gave up on it!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Electric.

I went to the trouble of making my own electric conversion of a Nitro buggy almost two years ago because I didn't want the hassle of nitro. That first one, with a big brushed motor from Kershaw Designs, didn't work very well, but this past year when brushless & LiPo because more readily available it worked great!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Electric?*

NITRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manimal517 (Sep 7, 2008)

I like electric for racing, but run notro in the summer to keep my driving skills fron getting too rusty durring the off season


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i do love the conversions that they make now that are just as good, if not better, than nitro...


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

maxxgullo said:


> i do love the conversions that they make now that are just as good, if not better, than nitro...


although i know nitro lovers will not admit to it...


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

ELECTRIC ALL THE WAY ..................No worries about exhuast fume no noise and you can use the same car 52 weekends a year. Just work with tires, gearing and chassis per track and go racin"


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

All I have to say is I keep odd hours,and usually test changes to my buggies at like 1 AM..so electric, other wise I would be in the doghouse with my neighbors!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

maxxgullo said:


> just wondering what everyone out there likes. i personally prefer electric for both bashing and racing. i tried to get into nitro for bashing for a couple of years, but id get so mad at nitro that i finally gave up on it!


Why would you get mad at Nitro?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Guess...


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I've always been interested in nitro. All you have to do is be at a track when they're running a heat of them. I started in electric, but for a couple years I read all the info I could on nitro (engine tuning and break in, building clutches, etc., etc. . . . ). When I finally got one, I feel I already had a "better than average" amount of knowledge. I bought an engine I read alot about, break in was no problem, and I really enjoy it now. Sure, electric has a lot to learn about. However, nitro is much harder to "learn as you go". More people who get frustrated with nitro do so because they jump right in and get overwhelmed. If you're considering it, I only recommend reading as much on it as you can first and talk to guys currently running nitro and find out what they like or dislike. I love my electrics and race more of them and more often, but I really enjoy nitro very much. I'm not into conversions either. I bought nitro for the sound, smell, and experience you just can't get with batteries.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mike Clark said:


> Why would you get mad at Nitro?


well one glourius day i was out bashing, i only bashed with nitro, did for a little while, and i just couldnt get my engine tuned right. so it puttered around and around, then finally, glo plug went. so i changed that, then i took it back out, worked ok for a while, then it started acting up again and stalled. so i went to pullstart it, pull start snapped. so i grabbed my screwdriver, threw it at my truck(fullsize)[(when i get mad, i tend to throw things)] and of course my screwdriver finds the 1ftx1ft opening in my back window and nails the windshield. that and i just cant stand listening to people complain all the time about the noise, as cool as i think it is and the smell of nitro, yes i like it, but alot of ppl dont. im just the type that likes to set it and forget it...


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Exactly my point with nitro. Once an engine is out of whack, it's hard to get it set right if you're not an experienced engine tuner. I've seen guys adjust their carbs half to three quarter turn at a time (not a good idea), run it for 30 seconds, bring it over and do it again. They get their tune so screwed up that they can't find it again for the life of them. Patience is a must if you want to play with these engines. I also like throwing things when I'm mad, but I always seem to summon the forces of patience when playing with my truggy.


----------



## booey (Nov 19, 2008)

electric is clean and fast, thats why I like it.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like electric is winning by a landslide!:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Nitro all the way.

No battery wars. No discharge trays, cyclers, re-matching or any of the other BS that goes with it.

We get to spend tons of time on the chassis. Much like you LiPo guys, but we have been running the same engines and rules for the last 3-4 years.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

If I had to go back to 1/10 scale, nitro would be the only choice for me.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> Looks like electric is winning by a landslide!:thumbsup:


darn right it is!!!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

ScottH said:


> Nitro all the way.
> 
> No battery wars. No discharge trays, cyclers, re-matching or any of the other BS that goes with it.
> 
> We get to spend tons of time on the chassis. Much like you LiPo guys, but we have been running the same engines and rules for the last 3-4 years.


i think its all the small things that steered me away from it, like i said before, glowplugs, fuel, tuning, CLEANING that made me want to stay away from nitro...


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Are we talking offroad, onroad or oval here?


----------



## Msey (Mar 22, 2002)

I have been tempted a few times to try a nitro pancar. But, I have seen veteran nitro guys have flame outs right before the start of a race. That would really be frustrating! The brushless motors and lipo batteries make it hard to get away from electric racing now.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Been there done that on the flame outs.

The LONG mains are a blast. No more driving for HOURS and HOURS for just 16 minutes of racing.

Clean-up is easy, just some alcohol in a spray bottle (1.39 for a quart at Wal-Mart) and some compressed air, clean as new. Now if you are talking off-road, that is another deal all together.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I must be honest i have a hpi mt2 with a new os .18 and i love it.The cleaning is a pain but other than that its great.:thumbsup:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

TamiyaKing, I second that the cleaning of a nitro stinks. But man, as much as I love my electric, firing up that big ol Jammin JPX.28 in my truggy gets me excited:freak:.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

electric and I run dirt oval paved and carpet ( you cant run nitro on carpet not long any how) off road and with brushless motors and lipo batterys I will run with nitro cars any time with my electric


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I second that electric is my roots.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Got my start in electric as well.

My guess is if any of you guys got the taste of a long Nitro-Pan Main you would really like it.

Ask, Monti, John or Greg.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i do agree that long nitro mains really are cool. i in no ways hate nitro, i just would never wanna run it again...


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

wow i am supprised by the outcome of this poll, maybe it should also be posted in the warmer months again and then the 2 polls combined.. 
now i cant not realy vote either way as i like both of them. i race both of then off road. i like electric for its simple nature. lipos with brushless, wow this combination is unbelivible together, makes it so easy now. no more hauling a ton of batteries to the track to practice and race with, along with dischargers and trays. 3 or 4 chargers along with this. 
on to nitro.. driving a nitro vehcile thats just tuned right on the track is just pure fun, the sound, the feeling, everything.. but when it goes bad it get ugly.. 
and yes the long nitro mains are great if everything is good with your vehcile but they suck when you trying to wheel something around for an hour with a motor that not tuned right, and its so much harder to tune while your racing, usaly end up going realy bad when you do this.. 
ow ya by the way i usealy end up running 4 to 5 vehciles on race day, between my kids and my self, so my views are slightly differenent. 
anyways good poll, but to be fair this should be brought back up in june and the combined to get a true feal for it..

mames


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mames said:


> wow i am supprised by the outcome of this poll, maybe it should also be posted in the warmer months again and then the 2 polls combined..
> now i cant not realy vote either way as i like both of them. i race both of then off road. i like electric for its simple nature. lipos with brushless, wow this combination is unbelivible together, makes it so easy now. no more hauling a ton of batteries to the track to practice and race with, along with dischargers and trays. 3 or 4 chargers along with this.
> on to nitro.. driving a nitro vehcile thats just tuned right on the track is just pure fun, the sound, the feeling, everything.. but when it goes bad it get ugly..
> and yes the long nitro mains are great if everything is good with your vehcile but they suck when you trying to wheel something around for an hour with a motor that not tuned right, and its so much harder to tune while your racing, usaly end up going realy bad when you do this..
> ...


yeah i guess it is a bit unfair that i did post this well after nitro season was up, so if i remember, i will dig it up, if its still around, and bump it to the top to see what reaction we get then...


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

420 Tech R/C said:


> All I have to say is I keep odd hours,and usually test changes to my buggies at like 1 AM..so electric, other wise I would be in the doghouse with my neighbors!



iam in the doghouse at 4PM lol .... my neighbors do not like it at all .. i went with elec for a few reason ... 1 i got into racing oval and we have no nitro oval class .. 2nd nitro drive me nuts lol i love to abuse my stuff lol ops find the breakin point of it to make it better ... lol yeah thats it lol ... and with lipo and brushless makes one less issue ... no more nitro to buy at $26 a gallon n so on .. 

so the nitro sits on the shelf and waves to me now n again as i walk by them lol


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Just bought an 1/8 scale buggy today. Running the debate on whether I want to set it up nitro or electric:freak:.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Hate to say nitro sounds good for it


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

I like them both. Running SK right now, but i'm looking to pick up a nitro stadium truck for outdoor this summer.

Mike


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd say I'm leaning toward nitro because I really enjoy the "tinkering". However, anyone who's seen a 1/8 scale running a brushless / lipo setup knows they're pretty darn impressive.


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

In the dirt electric is king! I own a nitro sprint. Been trying to sell it for 6 months. Ive raced offroad electric and nitro. Im tired of cleaning nitro goo, and replacing clutchs.


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

Electric technology has come a long way since the first time I got into the hobby 15 years ago as a kid. The brushless motors are amazing and now we have 8000mah+ batteries. Wow! If/when LiPo battery prices drop low enough I really see the squeeze being put on nitro.


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

I'd rather drive my 1:8 scale NITRO buggy over the electric flashlights, however I'm increasing the flashlight collection.

Even with more power in the electric vehicle than nitro, you still can't run 45min to 1hrs mains like you can with nitro.


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Think of it this way.......

Nascar going to run electric, that would be a major downer. Or how about NHRA switching to electric, wow enjoy the sound (WWWWIIIIIIiiiiiiiizzzzzzzz).


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

BrentV said:


> Think of it this way.......
> 
> Nascar going to run electric, that would be a major downer. Or how about NHRA switching to electric, wow enjoy the sound (WWWWIIIIIIiiiiiiiizzzzzzzz).


ok, fullscale and scaled down racing are 2 different things. 2hp out of a nitro has nothing on 8000 that NHRA cars can throw down...


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

besides, u will prolly never see nitro do this:






and no, the tether car does not count...


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Both are fun and exciting and have their place in our hobby. 
Electric is user friendly and easy to get started.
Nitro is a little more technical with the engine tuning and race strategies.
Anything that goes faster than ME is what I like!!!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

DJ1978 said:


> Anything that goes faster than ME is what I like!!!


haha exactly, thats y i love the hobby so much...


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

I guess that I just prefer the features that DJ wrote about nitro. The idea that one can work on the engine by porting polishing etc. is more like full size racing only cheaper.

Again I don't dislike electric I just prefer nitro more.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

If it's racing! Then it's nitro. If i'm playing around well then it's electric. Why in the world would you want to sit around charging batterys when you can get a splash & go and hit the track again.

That was funny! Lower priced lipo's putting a squeeze on nitro racers, LOL! 15 years in the hobby, right! Where the LHS?


----------



## mc-1 (Nov 24, 2008)

i have ran nitro for 5years if your bashing it a blast but if you race you allways have to have a pit man if you go to a new track need to find a pit man and that sucks i go raceing by myself most of the time for 09 iam going all electric new t4 and slash no more need to find a pit man.


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

Mike Clark said:


> If it's racing! Then it's nitro. If i'm playing around well then it's electric. Why in the world would you want to sit around charging batterys when you can get a splash & go and hit the track again.
> 
> That was funny! Lower priced lipo's putting a squeeze on nitro racers, LOL! 15 years in the hobby, right! Where the LHS?



I think it will, but the manufacturers will sell what people buy so keep buying nitro and they'll keep selling them.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I decided that the buggy's gonna be set up nitro. I am impressed at the brushless 1/8 scale buggies, but I really enjoy "playing with" a nitro machine. So the 777WC will either get a GRP or Trinity ExTech engine and pipe. I like both kinds of racing and have a lot of respect for both as well. I drive both and honestly think that 1/8 scale nitro is A LOT easier (to drive) than 1/10 scale electric. They both have thier list of needs as far as tuning and maintenance go.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

ScottStaypuff said:


> I think it will, but the manufacturers will sell what people buy so keep buying nitro and they'll keep selling them.


You electric guys or racers kill me, your hope is that Nitro will just go away but it won't. Lipo's won't kill it! The battery wars brought about the Nitro resurge and I believe when you guys are paying $300.00 for your battery packs they will still be buying 1 gallon of Nitro fuel and having more fun for a longer time.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Mike Clark said:


> You electric guys or racers kill me, your hope is that Nitro will just go away but it won't. Lipo's won't kill it! The battery wars brought about the Nitro resurge and I believe when you guys are paying $300.00 for your battery packs they will still be buying 1 gallon of Nitro fuel and having more fun for a longer time.


I don't want electric to kill nitro, I just wanted to be able to race 1/8th scale without having to run nitro myself. I did that all last season, running with the nitros. This season at my track, we will have an electric 1/8th class.

On battery prices, quite a number of people are having success running the electric 1/8th with batteries that cost less that $100. Battery prices are trending downward. What is the trend in the price of Nitro fuel?


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

Mike Clark said:


> You electric guys or racers kill me, your hope is that Nitro will just go away but it won't. Lipo's won't kill it! The battery wars brought about the Nitro resurge and I believe when you guys are paying $300.00 for your battery packs they will still be buying 1 gallon of Nitro fuel and having more fun for a longer time.



You take your rc cars pretty seriously man. Why would I want nitro to go away? I don't really care one way or the other. Actually I do care, I wouldn't want people to be deprived of something they wanted. Like I said, we can all give our opinions but in the end the manufacturers will sell what people buy, buy nitro and they keep selling nitro.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

I just run electric so I dont have to spend $40 a gallon for fuel I may pay 300 for a battery but it will last longer than your fuel. oh yea how much is that nitro motor cost? not to count rebuilds I like to watch nitro cars and will race with them. my brushless motor and lipos wont make nitro go away and nitro wont stop the battery of the week go away ether


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, i didnt expect anyone to take this that seriously... thats y i said PREFER. both NITRO and ELECTRIC have their advantages and disadvantages. PERSONALLY, i wanna say again, PERSONALLY, i think electric is better just for the simple reason of set it and forget it. yeah u have to recharge, but with LIPOs having the ability to recharge hundreds of times, u have money savings there, not worrying bout starting issues on a humid day, grease everywhere, glowplugs. again, that is just my PERSONAL view on it, so if u feel the need to be angry with it, well thats ur choice...


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

No doubt about it. I just have to laugh at how this topic turned out. Before I ran nitro, I would have never said "electric is better". I respected all those guys had to do to get their vehicles running and keep them running. It's more of a science in my opinion. Now that I race both, I won't say one is better than the other. Electric maintenance is by far easier (especially the clean up), But electric is also much, much harder to drive well. Any nitro guy who doesn't buy that, wheel a 1/10 scale mod truck or buggy with a 7.5 brushless in it and you'll change your tune. Love 'em both. They're both equally good for the hobby (as well as electric 1/8 scale).


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i can honestly say that i have never raced nitro, just bashed with it, so i cant put my input about it on here, although i did ONCE run my JATO on the nitro track at Oakhill...


----------



## DPjamal (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a realist 
In the long run,electric is more cleanly and cheaper.I'm always worried about how expensive with the oil will be tomorrow?An good performance,long-cycle battery can solve the problem once and for all!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

DPjamal said:


> I'm a realist
> In the long run,electric is more cleanly and cheaper.I'm always worried about how expensive with the oil will be tomorrow?An good performance,long-cycle battery can solve the problem once and for all!


Depends on your definition of "solve". If it is putting up with a new battery coming out every month, the ones in your box not being competitive any longer thanks to the new stuff, then yes it is "solved". 

What is clear from this thread is that there are fans of both and we should not be "against" one form or another, but "for" all forms, different strokes and all.

Some of the best racing I have been a part of is at the Paved Oval Nats at CCRC, both electric and Nitro on the same track and we all had a BLAST! Throw in some Quarter Scale guys and we really have a show, wouldn't that be a good idea?

Hmmmmm, wait someone should have a race like that ya' know?

WAIT someone already has!!!
_ Begin Shameless Plug_
It is the Outlaw 250 to be held at one of the best facilities in the Country, Carolina R/C Complex in Easley, South Carolina. Donnie and crew do a great job! This race will feature Nitro Pan Cars, 21.5 LiPo Electrics and Quarter Scale Classes.

So push yourself away from that trouble-makin' keyboard and come put your car where your mouth is!

June 27th and 28th, 2009. Be there or wish you were!!

_End Shameless Plug_


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

DPjamal said:


> I'm a realist
> In the long run,electric is more cleanly and cheaper.I'm always worried about how expensive with the oil will be tomorrow?An good performance,long-cycle battery can solve the problem once and for all!


After this post I quit! This Thread has gone the way of the 1200 SCR's, in the grabage!

DPjamal, I could really rip you a new one here and be very crass in my assumption of your knowledge but I won't. Here's a science lesson instead.

If you worried about oil prices, don't drive you automobile! But don't worry about the Nitro fuel supply, it will always be here. Why? It's ALL synthetic (Man Made)! The alcohol comes from sugar beets, sugar cane or switch grass or anything that will rot! The Nitro is another man made compound, like any solvent or paint thinner and the oil is also a synthetic compound as well unless you are using castor oil which comes from a castor bean. Well there I go again sounding like Bill Nye the Science guy.

I think i'll start my own poll to abolish the FAI fuel racing league, 
(Non Nitro fuel)!:drunk::drunk::drunk: I wonder if I'll get any takers?

Good Night


----------

